# What should the AEW midcard title be called?



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems inevitable that they get one, what do you guys think it should be called? Intercontinental, United States, North American, or something else? :hmm:


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Television Title?


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

AEW Midcard Championship for shits and giggles.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

we have had to many of these threads. We need some sorta official championship belts thread

Its a tough one but i dont think they will announce any belt for at least half a year. Whatever its called it has to be treated importantly and treated as a competitors fighting champions belt. 

AEW Elite champion sounds really good and sounds like a competitors belt.

Its not the world championship,Its just the elite championship of the promotion. Worlds belt you will find will be treated as a legit world belt and only defended probably a few times a year


My perspective of course and i dont think any of those typical names will cut it as a belt. TV belt never comes off as special event other than a filler belt.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

They should do something different. 

The only mid card title they should have are tag team titles. 

So it would be...

World championship (main)
Tag team championship
Welterweight or Cruiserweight championship
Women's championship

They should innovate a special kind of match that when won, would reward the winner in a specific way (different from MITB or the Rumble).


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Efie_G said:


> Television Title?


This should be it. I’d say a cruiserweight title but most of the guys on the roster classify as “cruiserweights” and it would leave bigger guys without a belt to fight for if they’re not in a world title program.

It should be defended every episode and notoriously hard to defend for a long amount of time. Not exactly a hot potato 24/7 kind of title, but with the title being constantly defended every week the title should change hands much more often than the world title. Adding a stipulation like 13 successful title defenses earns you a shot at the world title would be cool


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> we have had to many of these threads. We need some sorta official championship belts thread
> 
> Its a tough one but i dont think they will announce any belt for at least half a year. Whatever its called it has to be treated importantly and treated as a competitors fighting champions belt.
> 
> ...


No offense, but your idea isn't that brilliant. AEW stands for All ELITE Wrestling. And you want to name a title the Elite title? All Elite Wrestling Elite title? Really?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You've never heard of a promotion championship ? The world belt is the world belt.

WWE even had a self tittled championship and a world belt


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> You've never heard of a promotion championship ? The world belt is the world belt.
> 
> WWE even had a self tittled championship and a world belt


The WWE have always avoided to say WWE World title cause it sounds dumb and repetitive. It was the WWE Title and the World Heavyweight Title and each represented a different brand. And anyway...World, North American, etc... talks a about a territory. 

Elite means the best or a selective class in a group. Calling a belt All Elite Wrestling Elite title doesn't make any sense and doesn't differentiate one belt from the other at all.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The International championship, ala mid-1990s WCW!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I would call it AEW Intercontinental Title. Makes the most sense. Anything else will sound less important than the WWE Intercontinental Title and that's not a good thing. The key is how they book it.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Pretty sure it's going to be the Elite title. 

Since the #1 title is called the World Championship they are going to call the midcard belt the Elite Championship. It still sounds prestigious. The WCW/WWF/WWE midcard belts were/are geographically named; Intercontinental, United States, European, North American. I don't see them copying any of those names. Television Championship sounds dated and not that prestigious. When I hear TV title I think of the WCW belt held by guys hovering just above jobber status. 

These guys call everything elite. They formed a faction within their faction called The Elite, they then formed the Golden Elite, they named their YouTube series Being the Elite, they started a whole wrestling company from scratch and named it All Elite. And you don't think they are going to have a Championship called Elite because it sounds redundant? Come on.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

JAROTO said:


> I would call it AEW Intercontinental Title. Makes the most sense. Anything else will sound less important than the WWE Intercontinental Title and that's not a good thing. The key is how they book it.


I dont see them having a belt that similar to wwe. But who knows,It will be exciting to see what they do. I still dont think they will have a mid card for a while. I guess Womans will be revealed at ALL OUT and the tag belts revealed at the following ppv after they do a tournament on tv 


It does make sense to have another belt so they have 1 belt defended more often and on tv. Keep the other 3 only for ppvs


Why not the AEW contenders championship. That would be a perfect competitor fighting champion belt name


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> > I would call it AEW Intercontinental Title. Makes the most sense. Anything else will sound less important than the WWE Intercontinental Title and that's not a good thing. The key is how they book it.
> ...


Let's not forget that NJPW also have the IWGP Intercontinental Title, it's not a WWE exclusive. But I agree they shouldn't have a midcard belt yet.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

JAROTO said:


> Let's not forget that NJPW also have the IWGP Intercontinental Title, it's not a WWE exclusive. But I agree they shouldn't have a midcard belt yet.


I know and of course that belt in NJ is much more important. But i guess im just against that name as i felt it never came off well in promotions for some reason. 


I think they should try something different. TV belt would be good but it just wont come off as important i think


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The official name of the main title is...AEW World Championship.

So I think they should follow the territory thing. If it needs to be something different what about.... 

AEW National Championship


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Probably will be awhile before they it’ll be introduced as they still have plans for the Women’s title, Men’s Tag titles and Women’s Tag titles to be introduced first. That said maybe it’ll be the Over Budget Belt lol. Seriously though - I could see them having a TV title or going original with something like an “Elite” title.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

deadcool said:


> They should do something different.
> 
> The only mid card title they should have are tag team titles.
> 
> ...


Since they will keep track of wins and losses, they can just have #1 contender matches between guys with strong records or those who are on long winning streaks.

I agree, they shouldn't have a midcard title. Midcard titles are usually an anchor, and they pretty much tell the audience that the holder won't do anything worthwhile for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Since they seem fond of gambling terms, why not the AEW Royal Championship?
&#55356;&#56527;


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

It depends on its purpose.

If it’s going to be a singles belt, then AEW Television Championship/AEW 15 Championship is the way to go. Something that can be defended on a weekly with a time limit suitable for tv.

If it’s going to be a tag belt, then AEW Trios Championship is the way to go. It will allow for more creativity, at least from a booking perspective (Trios triple threat match, for example).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like these names:

AEW National Champion 
TV Champion 
U.S. Champion is okay.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I say the TV Title


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

JAROTO said:


> The WWE have always avoided to say WWE World title cause it sounds dumb and repetitive. It was the WWE Title and the World Heavyweight Title and each represented a different brand. And anyway...World, North American, etc... talks a about a territory.
> 
> Elite means the best or a selective class in a group. Calling a belt All Elite Wrestling Elite title doesn't make any sense and doesn't differentiate one belt from the other at all.


Agreed simply having a midcard belt and calling it “elite” doesnt make sense. Like what would be the main difference between that and the main belt aside from one being designated better than the other. This is why “united states” or “intercontinental” and even “north american” titles are dumb... especially if youre not enforcing some stipulation or identity behind them. Like what does it even mean to be the United States champion in the WWE? Whats the difference between that and the Intercontinental belt?

This is why all belts need some kind of stipulation or reasoning behind them... otherwise there’s no need for the belt to exist


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

naional belt is focused on one territory and tv is to casual. Either way i would enjoy both belts lol.Im just trying to to think how the AEW excs are thinking. I dont think they will go with those


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

It's wat to early to be thinking about midcard championships.

That being said I would say Intercontinental Championship but there are already 2? Circulating big companys


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

NOT the tv title. Hey it's the champion of tv. Sounds so 2nd rate. Call it the Grand Champion or the International champion and allow it to be defended in other promotions all over the world.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya they should not use inter or tv. Tv worked back in the day but not special now


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm fine with it being the AEW Television Championship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It’s sport centric.... call it the division 2 title


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

I heard someone from AEW tell that there won't be any ''Mid card'' title... Am i wrong?

Was it Cody or Tony Khan ?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

JonLeduc said:


> I heard someone from AEW tell that there won't be any ''Mid card'' title... Am i wrong?
> 
> Was it Cody or Tony Khan ?


I got the impression the world tag, women’s title and women tag are the priorities at the moment


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ironman Title? Legends Title? Non American Title? Australian Title? Asian Title? Shoot Fight Title? Loser Title? Peoples Champion? Interactive Title? 6 Man Tag Team Title? Stable Title? FTW/WTF/LOL/PAB Title?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

A TV Title would be cool. Call it the "Elite Championship" or something. Have it defended on TV pretty much every week with some kind of special rules to differentiate it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TV would make sense if u have a champ defend it every often on TV. The world champ can do maybe the defense on PPVs mostly and a little on TV.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Since they seem fond of gambling terms, why not the AEW Royal Championship?
> ��


I like this idea. :bjpenn

Could even make it like the Gift of the Gods title in Lucha Underground, where the titleholder can eventually hand it in for a future shot at the world title.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW contenders championship makes the most sense. Its a type of meaning that makes sense for a belt that is defended and the winner has the prize that brings opportunity for the world title down the road or at a special event.


AEW Contenders championship


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Names are hard because they can easily come off cheesy or corny just go with something tried and true, intercontinental makes the most sense. Then they can even take digs about how they have the real intercontinental championship.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Probably something like "The Elevational Championship" and make the plates silver.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Instead of a midcard title, just have them compete for being #1 contender.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The IWGP United States Championship


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

TV Champ sounds corny and would instantly be seen as a crappy lower card belt.

National Champion sounds better.

Having "TV" attached to anything makes it sound like manufactured garbage.


----------



## alexawesome44 (Apr 19, 2019)

AEW Intercontinental Championship


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

The AEW Elite Championship

And it should be an "extreme" title. hardcore, high flying....Basically all of the high impact, high risk forms of wrestling.....

If you are gonna have guys like Jon Moxley in your company, this only makes sense.

It can be built up the same way the x-title was when tna was first starting. It could be the cornerstone and backbone of the company.

And if they ever decide to buy Impact, they can merge the titles into the AEW Elite-X Championship which sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

AEW National Championship. AEW Intercontinental Championship. AEW Television Championship. I've seen all these floated along in the comments and I like all three in the order listed.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> TV Champ sounds corny and would instantly be seen as a crappy lower card belt.
> 
> National Champion sounds better.
> 
> Having "TV" attached to anything makes it sound like manufactured garbage.


Well, it basically was. The original tv titles were meaningless titles meant to give tv auduences who couldn't go to house shows something to get excited for. 
Back in the day, tv shows were used primarily to showcase talent and get people excited for house shows. House shows were the major shows where all title matches were held.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*National Champion*?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

How about the Intercuntimental title?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW WORLD CHAMPION
AEW TV OR NATIONAL CHAMPION 
WOMANS WORLD CHAMPION

For Now those sound good. Lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Womans belt should be worlds as it normally just says womans championship. 

AEW world championship 
AEW Elite championship
AEW World tag team championship 
AEW womans world championship 


Elite championship is new and unique and the name can bring a more diverse meaning. All the other belts feel restricted. Elite champion feels competitive which the belt will be. Defended more often and on tv. Worlds only a few times a year on ppv


I think we're half a year from this anyways. Womans august 31st, tag a few months after the show debuts, so thats probably December. Most likely a mid card is not until 2020


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

AEW Texas Championship, in honor of Dusty. :hogan


----------

